# Tech support: vepro 7 + spitfire player + others



## chillbot (Feb 25, 2022)

OK I've spend several hours searching the forum but not coming up with much, sorry if it's been addressed. I've completely avoided the SF player up until now, just getting into it.

The issue: inserting SF player into my template via VEPro causes crazy clicks/pops within the SF player.

I run VEPro 6 on a separate computer in standalone (not server) mode. Should I upgrade to 7? Certainly something I'm willing to try but everything is copacetic right now (outside of the SF player) I'm worried it could cause other issues. EDIT: I bought VEPro 7.

I'd like to be able to add to my template: AROOF, AR2, Appassionata, and Hammers.

Sample computer specs: Xeon(R) E5-2680 v4 @ 2.40GHz 28-core 160GB RAM. Sample drives all SSD. Win10 21H1. Audio card is RME HDSPe RayDAT.

With RME buffer set to 256 (my usual is 128 without issues but I raised it) I can load a blank instance of VEPro and load SF player with default preload/stream settings, no problem. Can hit 200 voices easy. This goes for all four of the libraries I mentioned above.

With the buffer set to 256 if I load SF player into my usual template I get crazy pops/clicks at around 20 voices. Changing the SF player preload/stream settings doesn't seem to help even if I load like 40GB into ram. Raising the RME buffer helps a noticeable amount but not enough to really help? Setting to 512 I don't get pops/clicks until 40 voices and setting to 1,024 I don't get pops/clicks until 60 voices. But that is super high and adds a lot of latency I'd rather not keep going in that direction.

I think the problem is my "usual template" includes: kontakt, play, engine, g-player, and a ton of other standalones like motu keys, lounge lizard, modo bass, keyscape, trillian, addicitve drums, ivory, pianoteq, ample guitar, etc. Hard to say if it's having a conflict with one of them individually. I know, for example, I can't use the UVI workstation in this template, it causes pops/clicks across the board, I finally just gave up wasn't worth it for bohemian violin I'll just use it on my daw as needed. All of the above VSTs have no issues together as a whole in VEPro, it's only SF player.

So... at 256 loading one instance of kontakt with a few libs loaded + SF player inside of VEPro has no issues. Do I need to start troubleshooting every single library mentioned above with SF player?? Or is it all of them as a group. What settings should I keep messing with between my RME card, VEPro, and SF player to get them to play nice?


----------



## chillbot (Feb 25, 2022)

I'm just making notes of stuff I keep trying, frustrating:

- Unloaded all instances of Play from the template (made it worse)... then saved, rebooted and reloaded VEPro. This is better, pops/clicks don't happen until 100 voices now.

- Set RME buffer to 512 and reloaded Play-less template. Even better, no pops/clicks until 150 voices. But... I kinda need Play.

- Bought and installed VEPro 7. (Get Bonjour service error message every time on load despite enabling and rebooting.) Reload original template (with Play). RME still at 512. Pops/clicks at 50 voices.

- Doubled the default SF Player preload/stream settings. Reload everything. Doesn't seem to change much.

Is there any way to run two instances of VEPro? Could I run 6 & 7 simultaneous? Is there another program similar to VEPro that I could run along side it JUST for Play, or JUST for the SF Player? Network stuff wouldn't be an issue as I don't use the network for VEPro... I run midi in and audio out, like a hardware box/synth. Just thinking out loud...


----------



## chillbot (Feb 25, 2022)

I get this every time I start VEPro even though it's already running.. how come? I don't think it affects me because I'm not running server mode?


----------



## storyteller (Feb 25, 2022)

I run SAS on a VEPro7 server with UVI, Spitfire Player, and Kontakt (Mac). I don’t have any problems. I am running one instance per instrument…. So 5 instances for SAS (well, technically 10 since I have alt versions for divisi). Can you try setting it up like that to see if it works? Maybe your instance design has some conflicts with the various software versions? Just thinking out loud…


----------



## chillbot (Feb 26, 2022)

So... my workaround so far has been to run Cakewalk on my sample computer along side VEPro and host all the Spitfire stuff in Cakewalk. Kinda weird but... so far no pops/clicks (knock on wood).


----------

